# TTRS brake squeal issues?



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

A quick question to any other TTRS owners out there.

Have any of you experienced brake squeal from your RS? I have had my car for almost 12 months now and covered 5000 miles and last weekend while driving through Liverpool after stopping at around several sets of traffic light my car developed the dreaded front brake squeal.

So to cut a very long story short my car has been in the stealers for the last three days under investigation but they haven`t been able to replicate the problem so no surprise there then :? . They have now informed me that they need my car for a further week so they can perform a full investigation and this has come direct from Audi UK, its got something to do with them replicating the squeal and then recording the sound so as to see whether or not its within Audi tolerances.

So in other words if Audi think the squeal is within their tolerance, you can go and do one and they will do nothing further with the issue. Do you think its right that a 65k car should suffer with brake squeal after such small amount of time and so little mileage I don`t. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ROBH49 said:


> A quick question to any other TTRS owners out there.
> 
> Have any of you experienced brake squeal from your RS? I have had my car for almost 12 months now and covered 5000 miles and last weekend while driving through Liverpool after stopping at around several sets of traffic light my car developed the dreaded front brake squeal.
> 
> ...


I'm quite bemused at the fact they have a tolerance for squeals! :lol:

It's quite common for performance brakes to squeal a bit but the brakes on the RS aren't that exotic are they? No ceramics or carbon?

Incidentally my Wife's S1 has brake squeal from brand new, only does it sometimes but common on "S" cars apparently. Going to strip them and apply CeraTec when I get chance, no point fannying around at the dealers tbh.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Shouldn't have to, but chamfer the pad leading edge & apply Plastilube to all metal to metal contact points.
The less time it's with Audi the better.
Hoggy.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Shouldn't have to, but chamfer the pad leading edge & apply Plastilube to all metal to metal contact points.
> The less time it's with Audi the better.
> Hoggy.


Amen to that. I know when others have put their car in, Audi will have it for ages and say "no problem" or they just replace the discs and pads and the same issue comes back :lol: Rather sort it myself for the little effort it requires.

I look forward to doing the same when my TTS turns up!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi Rob,

I bought a new RS in February. It squeaked after the first mile. To cut a long story short, It's going in Thurs for 2 days. My problem I believe is the rear disks. There are quite scored whereas the fronts look as you'd expect.

My brakes squeak when almost stopped or after stopping then reapplying as in a queue. They are quieter than they were but not as they should be. I too am tempted to sort myslef but thought why should I but if I get no satisfaction, I will rather than keep messing with the garage.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Audi think the longer they keep it, we will believe they are really trying hard to resolve the problem. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've had this on my TTS since a few weeks after purchase from brand new. Drives me insane. Seems worse in the mornings to me. Nothing short of embarrassing in traffic or at traffic lights when just about to stop and then pulling away again as the brakes release. It's a loud juddering squeak sound. I've seen people actually turn around to see what the noise is! had it into a local Audi dealership who after having it for 2 days simply said there's no manufacturing defect and refused to touch it. My argument was also "do you think it's acceptable for a 42K car to make this noise?!" They didn't want to know. I would've taken it back to the original dealer who were great tbf, but they're over 80 miles away so just hasn't been feasible to take the time off work and take it all the way back there, and who may well say exactly the same thing. Even paid a small independent garage to sort it but the noise came back after a few days - another reason I've been reluctant to take it all the way back to the original dealers. This is my first ever Audi and really has put me off now. The one thing that completely ruins an otherwise great car. Shame.


----------



## s3dbw (Feb 22, 2018)

This has been a long standing and fairly common complaint with the RS3 which has a similar brake set up. One of the more common options is to replace the Audi OEM pads with EBC redstuff pads. Having had the problem on an RS3 I can say that this option works, however I have to agree that it is ridiculous that you have to fork out around £200 for a set of alternative pads to resolve what is essentially an Audi issue.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

That's a real bummer Jake especially as Audi won't acknowledge what clearly is a fault. I had a new Mk3 TTS for 2 years prior to the RS this February. No consolation to you but the brakes were perfect in all ways. Never a sound from them and as smooth as silk.

Hope you can get it sorted without delay or expence. Good luck.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Decided to take advantage of the weather and strip the front brakes on the S1.

Couple of interesting things...the pads front and rear pads are chamfered on the leading edges already and copper slip has been applied to the pad locating notches either at the factory or squirted in during PDI. I wonder if there's a notice out for PDI on "S" cars to try and prevent/reduce squeal? Seems odd they've used copper sip given that it's not considered appropriate on modern cars.

Cleaned everything up, applied Cera Tec to all relevant surfaces. It was nice and quiet afterwards but have to see how it goes as it never does it consistently. Still, saves leaving the car with Audi for 3 days with no result :lol: :roll:


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Despite Audi having the car for 4 days they could not replicate the brake squeal that to be fair has in this good weather disappeared. However the service guy did let slip there is a fix if they know where the noise is coming from. He said that and I quote ' fit caliper damper weights'. I asked him to explain as I had never heard of such a thing, which he couldn't and unfortunately it was a late pick up, so the workshop was closed and no technician available to elaborate. I just got him to agree that if the squeal comes back i can bring it in and a technician will look and identify immediately with the brakes warmed up.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Pugliese said:


> However the service guy did let slip there is a fix if they know where the noise is coming from. He said that and I quote ' fit caliper damper weights'.


When the Mk2 RS had the same brake squeal issue, there was a silent recall where people who complained about the noise had new front discs, pads and calipers fitted to their car. The new calipers each had two mass dampers (weights).

The calipers on my Mk3 RS have those mass dampers from new (arrowed in this picture):








At a basic level, the extra weight prevents the onset of vibration; hence reduced or no noise. The weight is often of a metal/rubber/metal "sandwich" construction and is 'tuned' to its specific function.

The mass dampers look the same as for the MK2 RS, but that's without measuring or weighing them. 
Maybe Audi just slapped on the MK2 weights?

And maybe your service guy is thinking of the MK2 RS and its fix? That's assuming all Mk3 RS cars have the weights from new, like mine.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

brittan said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > However the service guy did let slip there is a fix if they know where the noise is coming from. He said that and I quote ' fit caliper damper weights'.
> ...


Thanks for the info Brittan, you learn something new every day  . I suspect you are right, as he was clueless. He also read out the technical explanation from Audi Germany for the hesitant gear change (which basically said that it was acceptable although they had improved the change by 1 sec). He refused to give me the written explanation, so I challenged him to explain what it meant. Bless him he tried, but then admitted he didn't understand it. Moral of the story, if you want some sense go straight to the technicians but even they can be found wanting (see my post re high beam assist)


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

As others have said - this is a VERY common problem on RS cars across the range and has been for some years.

I've had brake squeal on my RS3 for the last 2 years.
Initially audi replaced pads & discs a couple of times, then fitted the dampers.
The dampers only stop the squeal for so long then it comes back again.
A lot of low speed braking brings the problem on quicker.

There are 3 solutions ...

Fit aftermarket brake pads - long term fix
Take the car for a thrash and do several high pressure brake applications - cleans the discs up for a day or two.
Pressure wash the discs - loads of brake dust comes off and this clears the problem for at least a week.

Hence I just pressure wash my discs every week when I clean the car and this keeps on top of it.
Pain in the **** but Audi have NO fix for this and continue to use these inferior pads across the range of thier S and RS cars.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

After a year of ownership and 9k miles my TTS roadster has started doing this in traffic although mine seems worse in the hot dry weather rather than the wet,as said it is embarrasing on what is otherwise a near perfect car,its weird how it comes and goes,and seems the warmer the brakes get the worse it does it.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Car has gone back into Audi this morning for a week long set of tests on the brakes, will report back with the findings when the car is returned.

I`m not holding out much hope to be honest but the brakes did squeal when I parked the car up at Audi this morning and I think the weather will be on my side as well, as they only tend to squeal when its hot and dry.

I have told them about my corroding exhaust tips as well so we will see if they get changed under warranty.

Courtesy car is a diesel Q5, never mind I did try for an R8 they where having none of it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I also tried for an R8 and got a Q3.

I had a job to replicate the noise with a tech sat beside but eventually managed to. They stripped cleaned, glaze busted the pads and discs.

The next 20 mile trip home through the backlanes trying the brakes at different speeds produced no squeak. Later that day a 3 mile trip was silent but the return journey squeaked as I pulled onto my drive.

Yesterday we did overall about 50 miles including some parking up and again all was silent until I pulled onto my brother's drive then sqeal.

On both ocassions it was after a 90 degree turn onto a drive and then applying brakes. Does that make any sense?


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

The other day, I was stopped and turned the wheel and that produced a squeak. It was first time ever. Perhaps turning and braking may be a causative factor....


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

moro anis said:


> I also tried for an R8 and got a Q3.


Things have improved, instead of the Q3, I have just been given the new A7 sportback demonstrator for the week. The trick I believe is that I am not dealing with the service guys but the sales team who have cocked up the fitting of the high beam assist. With 3L V6 and air suspension a completely different experience from an RS, bit like driving a lump of butter - not for me, but I can see the appeal. Oh and Toshiba you are correct, the sound system is a step up.

Sorry for thread deviation

Since using a light application of the pressure washer to clean the brakes, no squealing to report


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Small update from the dealers today front wheels have been taken off and front brakes taken apart and photographs sent to Audi UK awaiting a response back. Its becoming a very long wait without my little pocket rocket [smiley=bigcry.gif].


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Even if they fit new brakes it will NOT cure the problem.

The issue is with the OEM pads that Audi use ... which are total & utter rubbish ... and lead to squeal.

if they fit new discs and or pads, they will be the exact same type ... and the squeal will return sorry [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The ONLY way to eliminate it, is to replace the pads with aftermarket pads such as ferrodo or red stuff.

It is pathetic and very bad on Audi's part, but they continue to use the same pads and the problem has been around for several years now on RS cars.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Maybe I'm an odd one out?

My Mk2 RS never had brake squeal on the original discs and pads, nor on the replacement discs/pads/calipers/mass dampers that were fitted by Audi in their silent recall campaign.

My Mk3 RS does not have brake squeal either.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

brittan said:


> Maybe I'm an odd one out?
> 
> My Mk2 RS never had brake squeal on the original discs and pads, nor on the replacement discs/pads/calipers/mass dampers that were fitted by Audi in their silent recall campaign.
> 
> My Mk3 RS does not have brake squeal either.


Fortunately for you Brittan your one of the lucky ones mate, I had this exact same issue with my MK2 RS until the silent recall, then it was resolved.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Even if they fit new brakes it will NOT cure the problem.
> 
> The issue is with the OEM pads that Audi use ... which are total & utter rubbish ... and lead to squeal.
> 
> ...


Hi Snake Pliskin.

Do you have any idea how much the Red stuff brake pads are, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Surely we can do better than EBC red stuff? I've used them in a couple of cars and they were dreadful, a completely wooden pedal with no feel whatsoever, that was a few years ago to be fair. I wouldn't fit them to a shopping trolley let alone a TTRS. According to one brake supplier who I respect EBC pay people to trawl forums posting fibs about how they have just fitted red stuff and they are wonderful. Why would you resort to doing that if you had genuine satisfied fans to do it for you?

My pad of choice is Pagid motorsport pads, RS4-2-1 for normal road use and RS29 for more spirited road use. Those are the old compound names, think they have recently changed though.

No idea if Pagid do a pad shape for the TTRS but when I need new pads or they start squealing I will be asking.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

So the upshot is got a call from the dealership yesterday morning my car is ready for collection. They had the car for eleven days in total over a three week period of time, sent photos and audio files off to Audi Germany as they did manage to replicate the squeal while the car was on site big relief on my part.

Outcome new brake pads fitted to the front, so I asked the technician are they the same OEM pads that where fitted in the factory and was told not sure think they are upgrades or lines to that effect. I don`t think so probably exactly the same spec as the previously factory fitted ones [smiley=bigcry.gif] , so I`m now looking forward to facing the same issue again within the next 5000 miles. At this point I`m really hoping that I`m wrong but I won`t be holding my breath and if and when they start squealing like a little pig again the car will be going straight back to the dealers.

I asked about my corroding exhaust tips and was told these will not be changed under warranty, as this is down to wear and tear and is common on the RS sports exhaust on all Audi models due to the weather conditions and the heat produced by them. 
What a complete load of old bollocks the black tips on my MK2 RS never did this in the two and half years that I owned it, same roads used on a daily basis pretty much the same weather conditions WTF. Audi stop using inferior quality products and stop charging us top money for them what a disgrace [smiley=bomb.gif] .


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Mine went in for the rattly exhaust...part on order...up to a months wait.
It also went in for the brakes...new brake parts on order, not sure if the part will fix it....I'm trying to find the software update thread as I asked for mine not to be done but either I have got less embarrassed by the pops and crackles or they have done the update...still searching for the thread, so if anybody can tell me how to check the software could you do it on that thread (unless of course I find it)

PS still loving the rs


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

If it helps anyone:

I have found giving the callipers and good wash and brush with soapy water then a rinse with a hose banishes squeaks for weeks. i resorted to this after getting nowhere with the dealer. Has worked everytime for the past few months for me thankfully.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bainsyboy said:


> Mine went in for the rattly exhaust...part on order...up to a months wait.
> It also went in for the brakes...new brake parts on order, not sure if the part will fix it....I'm trying to find the software update thread as I asked for mine not to be done but either I have got less embarrassed by the pops and crackles or they have done the update...still searching for the thread, so if anybody can tell me how to check the software could you do it on that thread (unless of course I find it)
> 
> PS still loving the rs


Some info on the software update here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=165
and here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... hilit=24DK

The update has the title or code 24DK. You should be able to find that in your records under a Warranty Invoice - or not if the update hasn't been done. Any dealer will be able to access your car's service record and tell you whether or not the update has been applied.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Many thanks Brittain. Mine went in today to have the drivers side wiper blade arm replaced and they offered me the update again of which I refused.

Would you or anybody else know with the rs or any other mk3 tt I guess, if the drivers side wiper arm should have a slight bent in it, the passengers side doesn't and sits under the bonnet, so that you cannot see it, whereas now the drivers side sits slightly above the bonnet, of which I can't remember seeing it raised above the bonnet before they replaced it (paint discolour)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes UK driver's side wiper arm has a bend in it.

The part number is on the back of the arm, near where the blade attaches. Should be 8S2 955 408

The wipers park higher when in use, on intermittent for instance.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Many thanks. I couldn't remember seeing it so high before they changed it as just thought all you could see was bonnet


----------

